# Going to the Bathroom Inside! HELP!!!



## txhuntingwife (Oct 13, 2015)

I have a 4 month old V and she is the sweetest most clingy dog. Well I have been sick the past few days so she has spent a lot of time outside with my other dog because I just have not had the energy to play with her. Well I have noticed that she has been have more "accidents" lately and I am not sure if it is because she is mad at me or what. I am at my wits end! Disciplining her does not seem to work. I have no idea what I am supposed to do at this point. I would love some advice from y'all that have had V's before and how you felt with it.

Thanks in Advance


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Dogs don't experience spite, they don't 'Get mad' and do naughty stuff to 'Get even'. So, if she's doing something she hasn't in the past, there's usually a reason for it beyond that.

In her case it could be 2 things: A UTI, which causes loss of bladder control; or 2) She's reacting to the change in her routine...not so much that you're sick and not playing with her, but maybe being left outside without you..do you typically do that? If not, you might have inadvertently created a distraction for her, either b/c she's out of sorts without you, or overstimulated by the other dog...so she doesn't urinate. When she comes back in the house after all the excitement, she realizes her bladder is full, and she goes.

The solution here might be for you to take her out on lead to potty before her canine play mate joins her and you go back to bed.


----------



## txhuntingwife (Oct 13, 2015)

Thank you! I don't normally leave her out. Now that I am feeling better I am going to be getting her back on her schedule that she is used to. Hopefully that will help


----------

